# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Xamarin >  How do Xamarin forms connect to SQL Server ?

## dongtrien

How do I process the xamarin forms that connect to SQL Server and export data to the listView ? I'm looking for this simple example xamarin forms that connect to SQL Server and display data to the listView. What do I find on google ?

----------

